

HN Show: Shortener for phone numbers - busyb
http://phon.li

======
colept
The domain "phon.li" is seven characters. If such a service would to take off,
it would become irrelevant after aproximately 630 permutations in which case
all the case-insensitive two-letter subdomains would be taken. At best, this
shortener would only fulfill it's purpose if the subdomains were case-
sensitive, in which case it could only fulfill 1,326 permutations for two-
letter subdomains.

After two-characters, it's not exactly a shortener since it would be the same
length or more characters than the average telephone number.

------
busyb
Thanks for your feedback. Maybe shortener is not the right word. It is more
about having an easy to remember alternative to phone numbers. And it is good
to grab someones attention, for example when you print your phon.li domain on
xour business cards.

